# Breeding Process In Finding A Female?



## JJMM (Nov 30, 2018)

This is gonna be a long post, but I figured I’d be thorough. I’m a new dog mom so I figured joining a forum would help me to new resources.


We have a 3 year old, I’ll call him DD who we actually got a few months ago.

We stumbled upon him being for sale on SNS. His previous owners had 4 dogs (3 GS, 1 BM) but due to having another child they decided to downsize to two dogs. (the other of which was a female sold to Kentucky PD) Long story we were the right type of people his former parents wanted/trusted for DD to go to.

Don’t get me wrong, I am all for adopt don’t shop (I actually wanted to adopt a bully breed before I stumbled upon our DD) but looking at his paperwork we got, I’m really wanting to find a female for him to produce a few pups so we can have a chance at keeping his bloodline alive.


DD Background:

Is the great grandson to Frankie Anrebri. Whiskey Anrebi and Edda Vom Hous Loyal Heart are his grandparents from his dads side. From what I remember, DD boy was imported from the Czech Republic. DD is a family dog to us that just so happens to be trained in personal protection. His previous owners had competed in Mexico and apparently is/was 1st overall in the region/area regarding French Ring Sport. My husband and I never really heard of protection sports before but his previous owners kept bringing that up to us.


The question is how would I go about and get started with finding a female to potentially breed with?
His previous owners told us that DD was used as a sire twice but didn’t tell us where/how they had found he dam. We didn’t have the thought then of using him for breeding so we never asked questions about that process. In total DD was able to produce 12 pups.

Hoping joining a forum to start looking/researching options on using him as a stud. And also for any tips anyone might have?

We aren’t looking at this as a way to make a profit or such but more as a way to keep proper breeding with the right lines/pedigrees/temperaments etc. in line. We love our dear DD and would do anything to have one of his puppies and bloodline still going.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Hard to tell from the pic if the dog is breed worthy or not. Just having a pedigree doesn't make a dog worth breeding to. 
If you honestly just want a future pup, then I would look for a breeder that has proven themselves to produce strong german shepherds and have them Evaluate the dog. If they don't have a female that would match your dog they may know who to send you too. Or they will tell you if the dog is even worth breeding.
Do you have any interest in training and or titling the dog yourselves. While I don't believe that just having a title makes a dog breed worthy. At least in training those with females could see what kind of dog you really have.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Find a club. Train your dog. Title your dog. Do all the proper health testing. If he is good enough the owner of the female will approach you.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

JJMM, would like to see more on this dog's pedigree, and titles. Could you please check the German Shepherd Pedigree Database, and see what info is given there?

Here's the pedigree for one of the dogs you mentioned: Edda vom Haus Loyal Heart

It is a very good working line pedigree, but the fact the grand-dam can work as a patrol dog doesn't mean YOUR dog is capable of working. The proof is in the pudding, and as has been said above, work your dog, title him, THEN think about breeding him.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Agree with all of the above. If you don't have interest in putting in the work, then let those with more knowledge and experience do the breeding. Put in the time to do the testing, titling, learning about the breed and bloodlines, then you may find breeders who would like to use your dog in their programs in the process.

Fact is, the bloodline is not uncommon. Anrebri kennels is still breeding, and Frankie has tons of progeny. You could, fairly easily find another pup from similar lines without breeding your dog. Also, black is not an uncommon color in the breed. It is the most recessive color gene, but black dogs are common in all lines, with the possible exception of WGSL.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

It doesn't sound like you are ready to breed GSDs. The only reason to breed is to attempt to improve the breed, and I am talking about working lines. I see no value in show line GSDs. Also, it sounded like you were hoping to get a black pup out of your dog if you bred him and breeding for color is not a reason to breed, nor is to keep his bloodline going, unless there is something really strong about his bloodline. Then you have to consider what his ancestor's have produced and really know the dogs in his pedigree, the dam you would select to breed him to, and the dogs in her pedigree and what they have produced. You would need to get his hips and elbows x-rayed and OFA rated. Sport titles don't change a dog's genetics, but the process of training your dog to a high level that involves man work will tell you much more about your dog. You need to know what are desirable traits in the breed and if you don't have a knowledge base for that or how to identify such traits, you should not be breeding. There are people with many years of experience breeding and know their bloodlines very well and still produce dogs at times that are sub par. Frankie is a controversial dog. Some say he is a good producer with the right bitch, some say he produces more of a sportier dog, and some say he throws subtle nerve issues in his progeny with this nerve issue being genetically dominant. In the end, he is your dog and you can do what you want to with him. The other thing is looking at the pedigree someone posted of one of the dogs behind him, it looked like some of the dogs close up to yours were not high level breedings.


----------

